# Military needing a good fishing trip



## TexasMallard10 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey guys my name is Micah I am from cypress Texas but I am active duty Air Force. I have been stationed in Albuquerque for 5 years. I am here until Saturday and would like to get out and try to catch some reds and specs. I have all my own gear! I went out last week down to Galveston and I struck out so I have tried on my own. I can help with gas or whatever it is I just want to catch some fish but I am in town at most once a year so not enough to know the fish patterns. I run a duck hunting guide service in Albuquerque so maybe we can hook each other up. I can fish any day up to Saturday. Call or text 615-482-3765


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Man i would love to help but don't own a boat. However the winds are looking good for the beach front to be a good spot to go wed-sat. Any rock groins or wading anywhere off the beach should produce something tugging on the end of your line. Specs and smacks are showing up in the surf. Throw something flashy i.e. silver spoon, mirror lure and try different retrieves. Hold on. Good luck, and thank you for your service. 


Sent from that East 5


----------



## TexasMallard10 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks man I'm sure if no one calls I still make one more wade trip


----------

